# Comment brancher son ipod a une chaine hifi?



## kiki35 (9 Octobre 2008)

Voila, pour ma soirée je voudrais brancher mon ipod nano à ma chaine hifi, mais elle est ancienne, est ce que je peux? & comment faire? Sachant que je n'y connais rien en cable et en basard comme ça ... 
Merci de vos réponses @plus


----------



## BS0D (9 Octobre 2008)

un câble auxiliaire, avec d'un coté un jack aussi gros que tes écouteurs, et de l'autre une prise rouge et une blanche. 

PRENDS EN UN LOOOOONG, paske sinon tu te fais vite ch*** la vie. Ca coute rien du tout, et ça se trouve partout


----------



## fandipod (10 Octobre 2008)

Est-il possible de brancher sur un ipod des enceintes qui n'ont pas de prise jack? Qui ont simplement un fil rouge et blanc?


----------



## steveaustin (10 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> un câble auxiliaire, avec d'un coté un jack aussi gros que tes écouteurs, et de l'autre une prise rouge et une blanche.
> 
> PRENDS EN UN LOOOOONG, paske sinon tu te fais vite ch*** la vie. Ca coute rien du tout, et ça se trouve partout



Salut !  j'avais un câble comme tu dis , mais le son était nul et le grésillement pas ...agréable.

j'ai donc investi dans un câble spécial  ( icabble monster  34,95 euros ) sur l'apple store  , et là aucun grésillement , et un son plus puissant !!!

kiki35 , je te  conseille donc ce câble , si tu en as les moyens...:rateau:


----------



## steveaustin (10 Octobre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Est-il possible de brancher sur un ipod des enceintes qui n'ont pas de prise jack? Qui ont simplement un fil rouge et blanc?



à mon avis , c'est peu envisageable sans ampli !..:mouais:


----------



## fandipod (10 Octobre 2008)

Oui mais j'ai un ampli.....


----------



## steveaustin (10 Octobre 2008)

Dans ce cas , pourquoi ne pas brancher directement ton ipod à ton ampli ?


----------



## fandipod (10 Octobre 2008)

Oui... Enfaite je possède de petite enceinte avec prise jack... Est ce que je peux les brancher sur mon ampli?


----------



## steveaustin (10 Octobre 2008)

là je crois pas : la puissance de l'ampli ne va pas abîmer tes enceintes ?
Essaye en mettant un volume très bas pour commencer ...


----------



## fandipod (10 Octobre 2008)

Ok je vais essayer ce week end... Entre deux révisions de contrôle....


----------

